

How did you or do you get to know a group of users and their problems? - sown

Everyone&#x27;s always saying get to know a group of users and solve their problems with software...but what if I need help with doing that? yes, I know it&#x27;s kind of odd thing to ask but when I tried going to a few emetups for a technology that I think is neat I don&#x27;t think they&#x27;re so receptive to what I asked about (probably means that I don&#x27;t have a good solution).<p>So please tell me the story of how you did it. I want to hear your war story or how you got into a group and the glorious victory! :)
======
anigbrowl
Eat your own dog food, as they say. I'm not a developer, but I'm writing a
book for a piece of audio equipment I know and love which has an enthusiastic
user base but a rather cryptic manual. After yet another day of informal
product support on the forums I asked if anyone would be willing to throw down
a few bucks for an e-book and the response was overwhelming.

I'm skeptical about stories of parachuting in and solving problems on a short
timescale. It's possible but but you need to build your credibility first.
I've been using synths and audio FX for ~15 years and only now am I beginning
to feel that I have mastery of this particular craft.

------
WestCoastJustin
Be in that user group (i.e. solve your own problems), then see if that applies
to others in said group. You could also research the hell out of that group,
join the group and learn the business from the ground up, or befriend a person
in said group and shoulder surf (watch for dumb issues or ways to streamline
the process). My father is in property management, and their entire industry
is starting to go online, this is a good example of where I'm able to offer
advice.

See
[http://www.paulgraham.com/organic.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/organic.html)

------
lsiebert
The best thing you can do is embed, like a journalist in a war zone. Or maybe
the better metaphor is an anthropologist, studying humanity by observation and
interaction.

Of course, best may not be feasible. So contact and talk to your target group.
Find people in it, and ask about pain points. Then make a minimally viable
product that addresses one tiny part of it, build a user base, and interate.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Just talking to people might not be enough. The people are used to putting up
with pain and/or BS process, and they might not see an opportunity starting
them in the face.

